# NGD DC800 Pants Party



## MacTown09 (May 22, 2012)

Pics first. Talk later.










































Specs:
Strings
Claro Walnut top
Swamp Ash
Koa with maple stripes
Flamed Maple fretboard
Tung Oil finish
Stainless steely jumbos
20" radius

Thoughts:
Looks beautiful and plays even better. The neck feels AMAZING with the tung oil. The pickups are some of the best ive used. Extremely responsive to tone and volume controls, most likely due to the pre amp inside. There are a few scratches on the ash under the tung oil finish. It looks like some dragged a screw driver across the wood. Also there is some black (no one likes black!) next to some of the frets and I really hope it comes off. 

Vid on Wednesday after I take my test in the morning. Dang Maymester.

Ahh it also came with a really nice case! For those of you who get one of these make sure to slide the locks to open the outer latches. I spent like 3 solid minutes trying to figure this out. Almost just ripped the thing open.


----------



## L1ght (May 22, 2012)

Claro Walnut is probably my favorite top, out of any top. It just looks so incredible and fits in well with Rosewood, Ebony, and Maple alike. Awesome guitar dude. What fretboard radius?


----------



## kevdes93 (May 22, 2012)

HOLY POOP BALLS




best looking walnut top ive seen yet!!


----------



## mphsc (May 22, 2012)

nice woods. Congrats.


----------



## Watty (May 22, 2012)

Awesome top? Check.
Artsy shots that don't show more than a "sideboob," as it were? Check.

Get us a head on view of that monster!


----------



## renzoip (May 22, 2012)

Awesome guitar, I have the the same combination of claro walnut top/swamp ash body on my DC800! 

Gotta love the contrast with the koa/maple neck.


----------



## noob_pwn (May 22, 2012)

jeebuz!!!


----------



## MacTown09 (May 22, 2012)

Watty said:


> Awesome top? Check.
> Artsy shots that don't show more than a "sideboob," as it were? Check.
> 
> Get us a head on view of that monster!



Wish granted! Also added a picture to show how flamey the neck looks.



kevdes93 said:


> HOLY POOP BALLS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I was so happy to see what top I got when I opened the case. There is a good tinge of red in it and it just looks so dimensional with all the figuring.


----------



## fedtowolves (May 22, 2012)

ok, youve done it. I must have one now. 

Congrats, after all these years, YOU made me like carvin.


----------



## groovemasta (May 22, 2012)

That top is insane!


----------



## broj15 (May 22, 2012)

Wow. This might just be my favorite DC800 NGD yet. Can get some full frontal pics so we can really see that top in all it's glory?


----------



## Hollowway (May 22, 2012)

Nice guitar, but what's with the tease shots? Give us a full on front view!!!


----------



## ZEBOV (May 22, 2012)

I've never seen a claro walnut top quite like that. It looks like a one dimensional version of Chewbacca's hair, and that's a good thing. CRAZY walnut top!


----------



## Empryrean (May 22, 2012)

Meow, good job. Whatever you did with the options, good fucking job!

Every other carvin I've seen with a walnut top just seems to be so damn glossy. but yours takes the cake man... mmm


----------



## MacTown09 (May 22, 2012)

Added another shot! It was still dark and early so it didn't come out quite so good. Just be waitin for a vid!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 22, 2012)

That is some gorgeous walnut man! Congrats!


----------



## Ayo7e (May 22, 2012)

That top.


----------



## wookie606 (May 22, 2012)

Oh my.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 22, 2012)

Perfection...


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 22, 2012)

good god


----------



## jjcor (May 22, 2012)

B-E-A-UTIFUL!!!!! 
And yea the lock case locks freaked me out as well. I thought they forgot to send the key.


----------



## WorseThanUnit (May 22, 2012)

JTFC, that top. 

I sure hope they grabbed my Claro top from that same tree/pile of wood. About 3 weeks to go for mine. The wait kills, but the NGD's help. Awesome instrument and congrats.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 22, 2012)

This looks too freaking awesome. FML!!!


----------



## MacTown09 (May 22, 2012)

A few words on the playability. The tung oil feels unbelievable. I have played an RG2228 a couple of times before and the neck on the Carvin just makes the Ibanez feel like a gimmicky toy. I HIGHLY recommend tung oiled necks. Also the stainless steel frets are super smooth feeling and the fretwork is on point. The strings don't even try to grab the frets. Plays beautifully! Definitely comparable to a ball family reserve an way beyond a prestige Ibanez.


----------



## SYLrules88 (May 22, 2012)

fuuuuuuuuuucck you got the best claro top thus far! thats how i was hoping mine would turn out but mine and a few others look like flamed koa almost. i shouldnt complain though, mine's a beauty. but daaaamn thats hot!


----------



## potatohead (May 22, 2012)

Claro seems to have the biggest range of everything from kick ass to ugly... lol. This one is awesome and I love the tung oil finish on it too. I have never been able to pull the trigger on a Claro top because they are so unpredictable. If I knew it was going to look like this I would order in an instant. 

I really like the ash wings with the walnut neck too.


----------



## jake7doyle (May 22, 2012)

holy.... that is stunning!!!


----------



## ziggystarpuff (May 22, 2012)

ace guitar!!! congrats, Happy NGD!!!


----------



## Imbrium998 (May 22, 2012)

the flamed maple fretboard is balls deep, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Cremated (May 22, 2012)

The red-ish tint to the walnut is nice. Definitely a nice guitar. 2.5 weeks for mine.


----------



## jon66 (May 23, 2012)

That top is especially stunning for sure, as is the rest of the guitar. Top looks like a grenade went off inside a chocolate cake, sending cake and icing everywhere!!!

Congrats!


----------



## MacTown09 (May 23, 2012)

Cremated said:


> The red-ish tint to the walnut is nice. Definitely a nice guitar. 2.5 weeks for mine.



You will love it! 



jon66 said:


> That top is especially stunning for sure, as is the rest of the guitar. Top looks like a grenade went off inside a chocolate cake, sending cake and icing everywhere!!!
> 
> Congrats!



That was that chocolately smell in the case!



potatohead said:


> Claro seems to have the biggest range of everything from kick ass to ugly... lol. This one is awesome and I love the tung oil finish on it too. I have never been able to pull the trigger on a Claro top because they are so unpredictable. If I knew it was going to look like this I would order in an instant.
> 
> I really like the ash wings with the walnut neck too.



I was also skeptical on the walnut tops cuz everyone else had been getting tops that looked very porous with a few dark streaks making it kind of look like koa. I tried to ask for a particular style of top but the rep I talked to simply said "trust me, we picked out the best top we had for your guitar." I thought he was just being a sales man!


----------



## littledoc (May 24, 2012)

Man, you hit the jackpot with that top. I've seen plenty of walnut tops over the years and most of them look pretty boring to me compared to flamed spalt or flamed koa. You got a really stunning piece of wood there.


----------



## Phrygian (May 24, 2012)

Congrats dude, that is one beautiful guitar! the top reminds me of this


----------



## Nag (May 24, 2012)

that top just looks so goddamn nice :O


----------



## Euthanasia (May 28, 2012)

How is the tone? I considered the same specs of wood! looks amazing.


----------



## MacTown09 (May 28, 2012)

Euthanasia said:


> How is the tone? I considered the same specs of wood! looks amazing.



Tone is better than anything I have ever played and I am long past honey moon phase. It doesn't sing on the top end as much as a PRS does, but it is way more resonant than any Ernie Ball I have played. Every note just leaps out of it and can be felt through the entire instrument. I am behind on gettin the vid of it up. Possibly today? Time will tell


----------



## the hittmann (May 28, 2012)

simply stunning


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 28, 2012)

Yeeaahh.... I'm gonna need that at Pro Rehearsal off 35 and Commonwealth immediately.



Congrats, budday!


----------



## Papaoneil (May 28, 2012)

Dat top


----------



## Erazoender (May 28, 2012)

Holy shit, I demand higher res pics of the body. It looks GORGEOUS, and I thought mine looked good. I'm insanely jelly. Wanna swap tops? 

Mods please don't ban me but...

Your seven string little sister Terra 







Excellent choice with the walnut, it never disappoints.


----------



## Cancer (May 28, 2012)

Dayummmm.


----------



## Splinterhead (May 28, 2012)

you indeed scored hard and wholesale on that top. Coolest grain pattern I've seen on a walnut yet! Congrats man!


----------



## metalstrike (May 29, 2012)

Wow...love it


----------



## Darkanus (May 29, 2012)

damn....Amazing wood combination!
You got really lucky with that top. Some Claro Walnut tops look a lot less interesting.This one is really beautiful..


----------



## zappatton2 (May 29, 2012)

First prize, first prize, first prize...


Seriously, that guitar, best in show.


----------



## Nonservium (May 29, 2012)

Good lord...if you ever decide to get rid of it I'm just down the road lol


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 29, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> Good lord...if you ever decide to get rid of it I'm just down the road lol



You're gonna have to get in line, buddy.


----------



## wilch (May 29, 2012)

That is one seriously beautiful guitar!


----------



## legacy5k (May 29, 2012)

Holy shit man, that's an awesome top! Looks just like a brindle fur coat on a dog:


----------



## MacTown09 (May 29, 2012)

legacy5k said:


> Holy shit man, that's an awesome top! Looks just like a brindle fur coat on a dog:


 
Woah it does! Like seriously exactly like it! 

I agree with everyone that I lucked out on the top. It looks fantastic and I am pleased every time I open up the case to play it.


----------



## Nonservium (May 30, 2012)

mattofvengeance said:


> You're gonna have to get in line, buddy.



lmao, technically, I'm closer


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 30, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> lmao, technically, I'm closer






I thought you were in Ag-Town too?


----------



## Nonservium (May 30, 2012)

Nah bro, I'm one block away or so from living in Highland Village/Flower Mound.


----------



## Grandma (May 30, 2012)

Wow, beautiful choices there! The top is gorgeous and fits nicely with the flamed maple, that being said, I could look at the back side of that thing (pic #3) for days!


----------



## Anvil (May 30, 2012)

Nice, I love ash in ERG's. Gives that clarity in the lower notes. Beautiful guitar!


----------



## MacTown09 (May 30, 2012)

Anvil said:


> Nice, I love ash in ERG's. Gives that clarity in the lower notes. Beautiful guitar!


 
Agreed! Ash is my all around favorite tone wood.


----------



## MacTown09 (May 30, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> Nah bro, I'm one block away or so from living in Highland Village/Flower Mound.


 
Woah you are extremely close! If it is okay with Matt, you can come to his practice space and check out the guitar when I bring it.


----------



## Nonservium (May 31, 2012)

MacTown09 said:


> Woah you are extremely close! If it is okay with Matt, you can come to his practice space and check out the guitar when I bring it.



Yeah man, I actually lived in Denton for quite a while. Used to frequent Cool Beans quite a bit. Stopped going after the third time my buddy got us tossed out lol. I might take you up on that if I can swing it. I've got a ton of shit going on inside and outside of work for the next few months though. Work projects, relatives on their deathbed and all sorts of craziness. If I do make it down I'll bring my RGD, I haven't seen too many of them floating around the area.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, man. I'm down for that. Deeefinitely bring that RGD. I've never seen one in person before, and the body style intrigues me greatly.


----------



## MacTown09 (May 31, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> Yeah man, I actually lived in Denton for quite a while. Used to frequent Cool Beans quite a bit. Stopped going after the third time my buddy got us tossed out lol. I might take you up on that if I can swing it. I've got a ton of shit going on inside and outside of work for the next few months though. Work projects, relatives on their deathbed and all sorts of craziness. If I do make it down I'll bring my RGD, I haven't seen too many of them floating around the area.


 
I too have never laid hands on an RGD. In fact, last time I went to GC around here to try some 7's and 8's, the managers were all trying to tell me that ERGs are just a passing fad like they were in the 90's and that I should just invest in a guitar with a longer life span. Dang, Dallas sucks sometimes for Metal!

I will give you a significant heads up before I head over to Matt's!


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 31, 2012)

and this is why you never EVER under any circumstances listen to the words that come out of the mouths of Guitar Center employees.


----------



## Nonservium (May 31, 2012)

mattofvengeance said:


> and this is why you never EVER under any circumstances listen to the words that come out of the mouths of Guitar Center employees.



I dunno man, the guys at Lewisville seem to be pro-ERG. I've ordered and bought a few 7's through them and an 8 (which got returned, RGA bridge failure). Never got anything but "oh shit, that's awesome" out of them.

For the most part everyone in there is cool.


----------



## room (May 31, 2012)

Looks beautiful and plays even better. The neck feels AMAZING with the tung oil. The pickups are some of the best ive used. Extremely responsive to tone and volume controls, most likely due to the pre amp inside. There are a few scratches on the ash under the tung oil finish. It looks like some dragged a screw driver across the wood. Also there is some black (no one likes black!) next to some of the frets and I really hope it comes off. 

Vid on Wednesday after I take my test in the morning. Dang Gafas Dior Maymester.

Ahh it also came with a really nice case! For those of you who get one of these make sure to slide the locks to open the outer latches. I spent like 3 solid minutes trying to figure this out. Almost just ripped the thing open.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 7, 2012)

FUN THINGS!     

I knew something was weird when I have been playing, but until now it was just a fewwling I had. 

I measured the strings and they did indeed but an "A" above the low "E" gauged string where my low "B" was supposed to be.


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow man, the top is a twin of mine


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 15, 2012)

Fucking awwsomeee


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 15, 2012)

Whaaa...


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 30, 2013)

HUGEEEEEE Bump!

For a video of this thing!



This is how I have been using it tone wise. I really enjoy the Carvin pickups


----------



## mniel8195 (Jun 30, 2013)

i want to eat that top! lol looks like chocolate.


----------

